

How Gravity Explains Why Time Never Runs Backward - zvanness
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/time-gravity

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561654)

~~~
Yhippa
A trailing forward-slash was the difference.

